# Question on pasture braids



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

So, I braided my gelding's mane into about 7-8 pasture braids, knowing that they are supposed to help keep the mane tangle free so I don't have to brush it so often, and that they are supposed to prevent breakage. I left the braids in for maybe 3-4 days, then took them out to re-braid since they were all shaggy looking. When I did this and finger combed it through, a LOT of hair came out. Is this normal? Do horses lose so many hairs a day like people do, and is this where all the hair came from, or is it from breakage and from it getting pulled out? I feel like I'm ruining his mane, and wonder if I'm doing something wrong?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Same thing happens with my mare, who is always in braids. I take her braids down once every week or two and I'll get a couple good chunks of hair. I wash it, condition it, let it dry, and then brush out all the loose hairs before I put her braids back in. It's never affected the thickness of her mane. Since I've been braiding, her mane has gotten tons longer.


----------



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok, thank you. My gelding already has a long mane, and I don't really want it any longer, but I don't want to have to brush it out every day and break a lot of hair that way.


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

He could be rubbing it. I can't braid my horse's mane because he finds it itchy and rubs it. But it could very well just be normal for your horse. Just make sure he's not rubbing it or you'll have no mane. Hope it all works out.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Mane and tail hair shed too (different rates), so some of it is normal. When it is loose you don't notice it falling out, a braid holds it altogether so you see the hairs when you undo them.


----------



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok that's what I thought but I just wanted to make sure


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

My boy's the same way. I always finger comb through his mane every 2-3 days because his running braid comes loose by then. I pull out a few hairs, but that's pretty normal. Like someone said, you'd never notice it if it weren't braided and held together. Here's my cutie patootie Gulliver


----------



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

So cute, Kayella


----------

